# Cutting body filler



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Do any of you guys cut body filler with resin for a final skim instead of using a dedicated stopper? Ive heard it works well but never tried it, and I assume you cut the filler before adding activator?

cheers


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nope , never heard of it and never really needed it with decent brand fillers


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> nope , never heard of it and never really needed it with decent brand fillers


Do you not use a stopper or glaze?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

very rarely really ...i find a decent filler finishes up good enough for high build in most cases


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> very rarely really ...i find a decent filler finishes up good enough for high build in most cases


what brands do you prefer? think I need to find a 'decent' filler:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

have a look at upol fantasitc or ultima

whats up ? getting lots of pin holes ?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Ive just changed from the Upol range to KMG Proworx and Ive got to say it wipes the floor with the Upol stuff.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> have a look at upol fantasitc or ultima
> 
> whats up ? getting lots of pin holes ?


finding the finish is slightly flat and dull like its dropping back a bit, could be down to other factors of course but a fine stopper does seem to help. I mentioned this to someone in the trade and they said in little detail to add a little resin in...

cheers


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dull finish i would be looking at the primer as well


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I've used filler with fiberglass resign in, but you use that for filling, not for a final stopper.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

INDASA is very good body filler


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I've done it before now, and it certainly makes the filler smoother to apply, but since the resin always "floats" to the surface somewhat to create a crust, it makes it much harder to sand down! Since I hate sanding, that isn't what I'm after 

You may find a change of filler helps. The bodyshop standards like Easy One are well out of date now even though hundreds of shops still use them. I'm currently using Novol Easy Light and it's the best filler I've ever used. Spreads like warm butter, sands very well, and you have to try hard to get it to pinhole!

At work we'll generally give everything a coat of glaze though as they are still stuck in the dark ages with Upol Easy 1. We've used Dolphin and it isn't too bad but by far my favourite is Evercoat Easy Sand. We get through a couple of tins a week and I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bodyshop I used to work for, used plastic padding galva and ultima. The glava was used as a first skim if you needed a build to it, wasn't to bad to rub down. Then ultima was a more light filler, but if left to long was a pain to rub down. But if we needed the ultima to be slightly thinner we would add dolphin glaze to it instead of resin as we found that much better. Then would mostly be finished with dolphin glaze.
But where I am now we use indasa and evercoat. Must admit i prefer the indasa range as there really easy to rub down the liquid gold is really good a light finishing skim or the glaze if its a really light skim. Out of the two I'd recommend indasa but its pretty much down to personal preference, and which one you find easier to use and rub down.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Andy, we used to have the ultima here too. I agree, good stuff but it would set like concrete if left too long!

Can I ask which Indasa filler you are using? Like I mentioned above, they're in the dark ages at work and won't break away from Easy 1, but if I can find a great alternative that our supplier (Carlac) stocks I may be able to tempt them.

I've tried to get them into the Novol stuff that I use for my private jobs but Carlac don't stock it so they aren't interested :wall:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Paintguy said:


> Andy, we used to have the ultima here too. I agree, good stuff but it would set like concrete if left too long!
> 
> Can I ask which Indasa filler you are using? Like I mentioned above, they're in the dark ages at work and won't break away from Easy 1, but if I can find a great alternative that our supplier (Carlac) stocks I may be able to tempt them.
> 
> I've tried to get them into the Novol stuff that I use for my private jobs but Carlac don't stock it so they aren't interested :wall:


know what you mean mate, its a case of moving with the times but can be hard making your employer see that.
We bought an indasa bodyfiller kit, which was there whole range. Admittedly there's two or three that you would probably never really use. 
The ones we use are there, autofill silver easy sand light weight, autofill gold premium, autofill finishing glaze.

Autofill silver easy sand light weight, is as it states easy to rub down. I've even left it over night, and it was still easy to block down after being left that long.

autofill gold af premium. same again easy to block down. Is more like a thicker version of dolphin glaze, but it does have self leveling propertys. And will flow out after application.

Autofill finishing filler glaze. More like a thinner version of dolphin glaze, but applies in pretty much the same way, and will block down just like dolphin glaze.

Only thing to watch is with the autifill gold premium, is that if its applied to thick, it does have a tendency to pinhole abit, but if used as dolphin galze would be with a thin skim then its fine.


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Plastic Padding :thumb:


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Paintguy said:


> Andy, we used to have the ultima here too. I agree, good stuff but it would set like concrete if left too long!
> 
> Can I ask which Indasa filler you are using? Like I mentioned above, they're in the dark ages at work and won't break away from Easy 1, but if I can find a great alternative that our supplier (Carlac) stocks I may be able to tempt them.
> 
> I've tried to get them into the Novol stuff that I use for my private jobs but Carlac don't stock it so they aren't interested :wall:


Go to kmgproworx.com and enter the prize draw, you should get 4 free 0.6l sample tins of the range that they do.

It's good stuff.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

We use evercoat fillers where I work. 

The z-grip is for the first coat and if you catch it at the right time it's great to sand, then finished off with easysand. 

If there's any pin-holes I go over the repair with the best stuff ever invented 440 express pinhole cream.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

All I use is evercoat rage extreme 

80/120/180 quick scuff with 240 Job done ! all in one application


----------

